# Furry comic books



## AcidWolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any furry comic books to recommend?


----------



## Magica (Feb 25, 2007)

There's the Sonic the Hedgehog ones, and if they're still being produced Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles made by Archie There's also Keroro Gunsou/SGT Frog made by Tokyopop, if you like alien frogs.


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Feb 25, 2007)

My favorite one is "In a perfect world"
http://iapw.comicgenesis.com/
pity no new stuff latetly...
I'm working on my own comic, but it's not worth mentioning


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for making this thread... I was gonna do it myself, but I was afraid everyone was gonna be like "OMG!  IT'S A N00B!!"


----------



## TeeGee (Feb 26, 2007)

Jay Naylor's "Better Days" is pretty good. It's on his website. No, I won't link it.


----------



## SteveOrnitz (Feb 26, 2007)

Never bought any furry comics or 'zenes myself. Hrmmm..


----------



## En Den (Feb 26, 2007)

Omaha the Cat Dancer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omaha_The_Cat_Dancer


----------



## EternalUndeath (Feb 26, 2007)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> Jay Naylor's "Better Days" is pretty good. It's on his website. No, I won't link it.



OMG, I have to back TG up 100% on this one; BetterDays is the best furry comic I've ever read. It's very deep and Jay has a real head for plot. Another good comic (although I've really only read the first few chapters) is called "Two Kinds". Sorry though, I don't know the link.

"Better Days"


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.2kinds.com

There you go :3 

Sato's working on a comic too. But it requires a tablet to actually start it off xD


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 26, 2007)

EternalUndeath said:
			
		

> TeeGee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, ive seen art from this comic before, i just never knew what it was called.

Im reading it right now and laughing my ass off.


----------



## Os (Feb 26, 2007)

Captain Jack.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, it's a gay furry comic, but it was the first one I ever read and now I have copies that I won't even let anyone else touch.  Circles published by Rabbit Valley. http://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_3849_0_0.html


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 26, 2007)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> Well, it's a gay furry comic, but it was the first one I ever read and now I have copies that I won't even let anyone else touch.  Circles published by Rabbit Valley. http://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_3849_0_0.html



I've seen enough homo on this site to be immune to it by now, lol.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 26, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> LoboRoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD 

That's great xDD


----------



## AcidWolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Freaking awesome! ^ -^
Thanks a lot, everyone!


----------



## WolfSoldier (Feb 28, 2007)

Satoshi said:
			
		

> http://www.2kinds.com
> 
> There you go :3
> 
> Sato's working on a comic too. But it requires a tablet to actually start it off xD




Two kinds is pretty good deffinately check it out.


----------



## scraffic (Feb 28, 2007)

Blacksad, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacksad


----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.radiocomix.com/


----------



## poisonmaster (Apr 27, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astraban

Unfortunately it only comes in French or Dutch version X3. Though very cool comic if you like furry AND fantasy . Only 1 album has been out so far >_> which is a pity...

Edit: good news, seems like the second album is just out this year ^_^. Im so totally gunna buy it...


----------



## runner (Jul 19, 2008)

furlo was funny is furry + halo = LOL


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Ugh....quit necro'ing threads, people!


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd say better days it's my favorite comic. I feel like I've posted this comment before must have been a dream. *scratches head*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'd say better days it's my favorite comic. I feel like I've posted this comment before must have been a dream. *scratches head*



I'm curious why you misspelt "Phoenix" in your name?


----------



## afrisch (Jul 31, 2009)

One of my favorite's is "Extinctioners" series by Shawntee Howard.  Great art and great story


----------



## selkie (Jul 31, 2009)

A few friends of mine like "Usagi Yojimbo." It's done a few crossovers with TMNT, I think, too.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I'm curious why you misspelt "Phoenix" in your name?



Cause it's not pronounced phoenix. i know i need a better way of spelling my name, I'll get on that as soon as I stop being lazy.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 1, 2009)

DarkMeW said:


> http://www.radiocomix.com/



Quoting for posterity.

Furrlough is alright, I guess. I sold mine because I'm not really interested anymore.


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 1, 2009)

www.muushi.net! warning! u cant unsee things no matter how hard u try


----------

